# when is t-town? i lost my flyer



## twowheelfan (Sep 25, 2010)

i know that the velo swap is oct 2nd (can't make it Drag!) but when is the other one? at the fire house?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 25, 2010)

*Always the first Sunday of October....that said, it's the 3rd.  Sucks that I can't go.  It is a great show every year.  Here is a link.  Have fun!!!
JC

http://www.trexlertownantiquebicycleshow.com/*


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 26, 2010)

its an excellent swap! wood wheels, pre war post war stingrays you name it, also its good to get their on saturday. I'm not gonna make it this year tho, its a long haul for me, sure wish it was closer!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 26, 2010)

Don-

We'll sure miss seeing you, but we'll catch up at MLC in late October!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Scott, yea I hate to miss the show....I remember the first time I went I was shocked how good a swap it was! Actually I found a guy whos selling his bike collection, wood wheels to the fifties, I gotta get on that before someone else finds em! lol.......I'll definately be at MLC.


----------

